# Feet and Toes 101



## micawber (Oct 8, 2014)

From over our 30+ years of being together, I know beyond a doubt that Mrs. Micawber LOVES to have her feet massaged. She regularly goes for Mani-Pedi's (usually as a gift from me) and I have massaged her feet myself many, many times.

The last time I massaged her feet, I started paying particular attention to her toes and she was in heaven. That got me to thinking that I would like to try gently sucking and otherwise stimulating her toes with my toungue and mouth. I have absolutely zero experience with this so I wanted to ask the folks her on TAM what I should do and how to go about it? I plan to start by washing her feet. I will use some sort of massage oil, but what kind/type? Is there such a thing that is edible? Where can such things be obtained? Any thoughts on technique?

I don't think Mrs. Micawber would object if I added that to a massage that has already begun, but she would object if I just outright said "I'm going to suck your toes tonight dear." (at least the first time.  )


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts (Aug 29, 2014)

Most women from my experience enjoys a nice foot massage and it is a nice way to get the ball rolling for any intimacy.

I can't remember the last time my wife and I had not made love after giving her a massage so it's a win win for us both.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Have not tried it yet with Toes, but other things are quite tasty after being rubbed down with coconut oil.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I love a good foot massage. Hate pedicures. Toe sucking and licking does ZERO for me. YMMV...


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

My feet are very sensitive and my last partner had a slight foot fetish. Once I got over the fear of being tickled, I loved having my feet played with. He would wash my feet in a bowl of water, then massage with oil. During sex, he would often lick, suck and nibble my feet which is incredibly erotic (I always keep my feet clean and in tiptop condition, more so after meeting him). He would also like pressing the soles of my feet against his balls and often I would press my soles together so he could get a foot f**k. Hope this info helps. Guys, if you're planning on playing with a lady's feet in this way, it's essential to find out her individual "pressure" threshold to avoid tickling. I find there's a pretty fine line between tickle and turn on and often (used to) get turned on if tickled in the right way.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

doobie said:


> My feet are very sensitive and my last partner had a slight foot fetish. Once I got over the fear of being tickled, I loved having my feet played with. He would wash my feet in a bowl of water, then massage with oil. During sex, he would often lick, suck and nibble my feet which is incredibly erotic (I always keep my feet clean and in tiptop condition, more so after meeting him). He would also like pressing the soles of my feet against his balls and often I would press my soles together so he could get a foot f**k. Hope this info helps. Guys, if you're planning on playing with a lady's feet in this way, it's essential to find out her individual "pressure" threshold to avoid tickling. I find there's a pretty fine line between tickle and turn on and often (used to) get turned on if tickled in the right way.



That's so hot!!!! You sound like the ideal woman.:smthumbup:

But my wifee doesn't like her feet to be massaged.....


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Unless there is a significant sensitivity issue, I cannot understand what woman would not welcome and enjoy a foot massage, and what is there not to like about some gentle toe sucking? Unfortunately for me, a man who is significantly attracted to his wife's feet, the woman I married just doesn't seem interested. As she said to me on one occasion, as I was giving her a foot massage, "I let you do that because I know you like it." WTF?

I the OP and his wife enjoy themselves immensely!


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 12, 2010)

cent130130 said:


> Unless there is a significant sensitivity issue, I cannot understand what woman would not welcome and enjoy a foot massage, and what is there not to like about some gentle toe sucking? Unfortunately for me, a man who is significantly attracted to his wife's feet, the woman I married just doesn't seem interested. As she said to me on one occasion, as I was giving her a foot massage, "I let you do that because I know you like it." WTF?
> 
> I the OP and his wife enjoy themselves immensely!



I agree 100% but would agree that my wife lets me rub, play and tickle her feet more BECAUSE she knows I like it. After 20 years of marriage, I have no problem with it.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

micawber said:


> From over our 30+ years of being together, I know beyond a doubt that Mrs. Micawber LOVES to have her feet massaged. She regularly goes for Mani-Pedi's (usually as a gift from me) and I have massaged her feet myself many, many times.
> 
> The last time I massaged her feet, I started paying particular attention to her toes and she was in heaven. *That got me to thinking that I would like to try gently sucking and otherwise stimulating her toes with my toungue and mouth. I have absolutely zero experience with this so I wanted to ask the folks her on TAM what I should do and how to go about it?* I plan to start by washing her feet. *I will use some sort of massage oil, but what kind/type? Is there such a thing that is edible? Where can such things be obtained?* Any thoughts on technique?
> 
> I don't think Mrs. Micawber would object if I added that to a massage that has already begun, *but she would object if I just outright said "I'm going to suck your toes tonight dear."* (at least the first time.  )


Good for you!
Toe sucking is sometimes called shrimping (Lord knows why--the shape?). You can YouTube or Google it to find out more.
Again look up information on foot fetish, shrimping and you will probably find out more than you want. My very inhibited wife enjoys foot rubs, massages and having her toes played with (including sucked). You might also want to read up on foot reflexology as there are theoretically certain pressure points that are points that stimulate a person sexually! My wife seems to like it when I touch her there! Actually our sex therapist once scolded me for not giving my wife's feet attention at least a couple times a week. A lot of women like it.
As to an edible massage oil, just about any cooking oil you can find in a grocery store will work. But it might stain, so be careful and some taste worse than others. You might see what is in your kitchen and pour small saucer of it and try it on her feet. If you want to get fancy, go to a massage therapy supply store or order over the internet, they have a near infinite variety of oils with and without fragrance, almond, olive, flax seed, coconut, you name it.
I would avoid talking about it too much at first. If she liked what you did, do it again and add a little more to it. Also if she really seems to like it, tell her that you like it as well and find it sexy as hell. Tell her that you find her feet beautiful and you would like to develop a fetish for her feet. For my W, she feels that her feet are about the only part of her body that is sexy and then only afer a pedicure. She has some body self-image issues. So reinforce what she seems to like and gradually turn it into something new, novel and sexual that the two of you enjoy.

Good luck and if she really starts to get into it ask her if talking dirty about it would offend her. If she says she would like it, then by all means tell her you want to suck her toes.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I love having my feet tickled, especially my right one for some reason!

My wife never does it and I no longer ask her because I got fed up of her response being '...but only if you then massage my shoulders'.

Oh I still massage her shoulders/neck etc but make a point of NEVER asking her for anything. After some 10 years of me never asking she still hasn't realised I've given up asking!!

Likewise she goes on and on about having something wrong with her...blocked nose, back ache, sore foot, pain here, ache there. The children often ask her if her balls hurt because sure enough, if she had them they'd hurt! If I have a headache, she has one too, only worse.

I never say a thing now. I have been having problems with an ingrowing toenail for almost a year - kept having it trimmed. A couple of months ago I had half the nail removed and the root on that side killed.

About a week after 'it' was done daughter asked 'Daddy, hows your toe?'....I showed her. My wife was taken aback and annoyed that I never told her...'Because you are always so wrapped up in your own life/ailments'....she stormed off. Never got the hint, still hasn't!


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 12, 2010)

askari said:


> I love having my feet tickled, especially my right one for some reason!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sorry that there is this tension for you. Maybe - if you liked it so much - that you should try a little reciprocal to get things going again.

I am sure there is more to this for you and will hope it gets better.


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

Kudos to you, and your wife. Your wife's response, in my opinion, is the best response.


----------

